# Amazon not paying this week ?



## MikeStenson (Jul 14, 2016)

Every week on Wedensday afternoon I would get an email from Amazon telling me how much money will be transfered for the week. The money has always hit my account the next day on Thursday. Today, despite the fact I worked every day the last 7 days, no email from Amazon. Additionally, the flex Amazon app wiped out all my earnings. 

Anybody getting paid this week ?


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

MikeStenson said:


> Every week on Wedensday afternoon I would get an email from Amazon telling me how much money will be transfered for the week. The money has always hit my account the next day on Thursday. Today, despite the fact I worked every day the last 7 days, no email from Amazon. Additionally, the flex Amazon app wiped out all my earnings.
> 
> Anybody getting paid this week ?


You didn't get the email? Supposedly they will pay double next week and apologized for any inconvenience........



Seriously though, that would be messed up but at the same time you just have to laugh sometimes........


----------



## Des (Sep 1, 2016)

MikeStenson said:


> Every week on Wedensday afternoon I would get an email from Amazon telling me how much money will be transfered for the week. The money has always hit my account the next day on Thursday. Today, despite the fact I worked every day the last 7 days, no email from Amazon. Additionally, the flex Amazon app wiped out all my earnings.
> 
> Anybody getting paid this week ?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

If we really wanted this fixed "right now", as opposed to fixed in a few hours,
I'm guessing Amazon Flex support needs to receive about 4 or 5 thousand emails
from Flex Drivers flooding in over the next couple hours. Otherwise, they'll just get to it
whenever they get around to it. Right now, it's just the payment data & stats in the app.

If the money appears in the account as expected, it makes not much difference.
If money doesn't come when expected, if the earnings are not showing up for blocks worked,
if a whole host of errors begin to develop, then we'll see a real soap opera.
One way or the other, we'll know more in a few hours.....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
UPDATE: Sept. 01, 2016 00:41 Central Time

Looks like the earnings data is back online as of about 5 min. ago.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

UPDATE: Sept. 01, 2016 06:00 Central Time

Okay, it's been a few hours.....
App earnings data still shows 'pending' for this week's payout.
Have not yet received the standard email 'your payment is on the way'.
(that one's IS a little strange, right ?) Anyone else ?
Of course, the big issue: Those who are used to seeing their deposit by now
at this time on Thursday mornings are waking up and going WTF ?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bluegrit (Sep 1, 2016)

Still haven't got the money in my account as of now........ Rent is due! lol


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

No work until I see my money!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm amazed people are reacting like this. Yes, it sucks to not get paid on time, but for christ sake this is Amazon not Ricky Bobby and Ellie Maes Delivery service!
You will be paid and in full in due time. How many times has your pay been delayed before? So far it's been like clockwork for me. 

Yes, I do my fair share of *****ing and moaning but this is just a glitch! To say you're not going to work until you get paid!!!???

Please....EVERYONE do that! This way i'll suck up all your blocks!!!


----------



## FlexZone (Aug 25, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'm amazed people are reacting like this. Yes, it sucks to not get paid on time, but for christ sake this is Amazon not Ricky Bobby and Ellie Maes Delivery service!
> You will be paid and in full in due time. How many times has your pay been delayed before? So far it's been like clockwork for me.
> 
> Yes, I do my fair share of *****ing and moaning but this is just a glitch! To say you're not going to work until you get paid!!!???
> ...


Yes please forfeit your blocks today as I didn't get to pick up anything at 10pm last night and would love to pick up 8 hours today. Amazon will make this right just give them a little time to fix it.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

I just released a 11 for Coppell


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> I just released a 11 for Coppell


 Kewl....give another driver a chance to work!

I'm doing an 11am today....wouldn't even think of dropping it. 
Got it last night. Must have been a lot of pissed off drivers. I'll take it!


----------



## Bluegrit (Sep 1, 2016)

It's not that I dont think Amazon will pay, I know they will...It would have been better if they sent out an email letting us know the situation.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

One raggedy ass email would have stopped this tread from ever being made. They email bout everything else.


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'm amazed people are reacting like this. Yes, it sucks to not get paid on time, but for christ sake this is Amazon not Ricky Bobby and Ellie Maes Delivery service!
> You will be paid and in full in due time. How many times has your pay been delayed before? So far it's been like clockwork for me.
> 
> Yes, I do my fair share of *****ing and moaning but this is just a glitch! To say you're not going to work until you get paid!!!???
> ...


I think you need to go into your post history, because you were doing a lot of *****ing and moaning last week+ since you weren't able to get any blocks......


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Ikr haha


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> I think you need to go into your post history, because you were doing a lot of *****ing and moaning last week+ since you weren't able to get any blocks......


Seems you missed the point of my post??! I mentioned my *****ing and moaning and if more people like you got your panties in a bunch i'll gladly take your blocks!


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Seems you missed the point of my post??! I mentioned my *****ing and moaning and if more people like you got your panties in a bunch i'll gladly take your blocks!












Enjoy BROTHER, do as many blocks as possible

PEACE


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Hes right, none of us got paid so obviously it's an amazon wide problem. This also gives me confidence it will get fixed it's not like the app is glithing for 1 or 2 of us. Obviously they are having some difficulties but they know darn well they will need to pay us back. So relax and keep delivering.


----------



## MikeStenson (Jul 14, 2016)

For being as big as they are, they (Amazon) are so damn unprofessional. I mean seriously, what would it have taken to send out an email to advise us that they were having an issue and we weren't getting paid this week on time. 

I ran a few small businesses before and never ever didn't pay on time. It really is B.S.


----------



## MikeStenson (Jul 14, 2016)

Sorry. There is just is no excuse for this.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Well shit! Was happy to pick up a block! Then I look down at my fuel gauge! Need gas, then I check my bank account, need money. Just leaving campus purchased all my textbooks assuming I got paid. Hahaha now I might have to forfeit this shit. Yes an email would have saved me bc I could have put off purchasing one of my books for gas$!


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Just received an email they apologize for the inconvenience and their tech people are looking into the problem.


----------



## MikeStenson (Jul 14, 2016)

I just communicated with. Manager. They can go to hell. He told me there is an issue and that it won't be resolved until a full audit. He said it's going to take 3 to 4 works for the audit. They won't be releasing any checks for 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## MikeStenson (Jul 14, 2016)

Just kidding


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

Lol, I just got the email. Honestly, they should pay on time. What happens when you don't pay your bills on time.
Late fees right... What happens when you don't show up to blocks on time, or if you forfeit at the last minute.
They don't like that shit, they don't care why it happened. My day to day has never ever been late paying me.
They're have been mistakes, and in those situations they have given me extra money as an apology. Amazon could at least give us extra money for a block in the future.
Example:
We apologize for the inconvenience, blocks this weekend are going to be xyz....


----------



## E1s (Jul 26, 2016)

Vmiyoshi said:


> They're have been mistakes, and in those situations they have given me extra money as an apology. Amazon could at least give us extra money for a block in the future.
> Example:
> We apologize for the inconvenience, blocks this weekend are going to be xyz....


Funny, because in-between getting the "sorry" and the "your payment is on its way" emails, I got this one:

"Check the Amazon Flex app after 10 p.m. tonight for opportunities to earn an increased rate of *$96* *for each delivery block made Friday, September 2 through Wednesday, September 7 only." 
*
I forfeited my assigned block and scheduled one at the higher rate for tomorrow.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

E1s said:


> Funny, because in-between getting the "sorry" and the "your payment is on its way" emails, I got this one:
> 
> "Check the Amazon Flex app after 10 p.m. tonight for opportunities to earn an increased rate of *$96* *for each delivery block made Friday, September 2 through Wednesday, September 7 only."
> *
> I forfeited my assigned block and scheduled one at the higher rate for tomorrow.


Is this only in certain markets? I didn't get that e-mail.


----------



## E1s (Jul 26, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Is this only in certain markets? I didn't get that e-mail.


I'm not sure. The email did mention my specific warehouse.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Is this only in certain markets? I didn't get that e-mail.


Yes, the last time they did it in my city was leading up to Prime Day. It's typically based on demand in your city.


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

yeah, I didn't get anything either...


----------

